# Sorry, wrong region post



## Gee18 (Apr 25, 2017)

My girlfriend and i are considering purchasing a gheenoe. We are located in the palm beach area. Anyone with a gheenoe willing to take us for a short run on one? I am willing to pay a bit for the privledge.


----------

